

The Cancer-Causing Chemical You're Eating Every Day - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/methyl-iodide-the-cancer-causing-chemical-youre-eating-every-day/251567/

======
tokenadult
Wikipedia is back up, and its article on the chemical

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methyl_iodide>

has some back-and-forth about the occurrence of the chemical in nature, and
about what evidence has been brought forth about the balance of risks and
benefits from using this chemical as a pesticide.

An EPA document from the year 2000 has some additional information, sourced to
another organization,

<http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/methylio.html>

and an op-ed from a California newspaper

[http://www.sacbee.com/2011/07/31/3804625/stop-crying-wolf-
me...](http://www.sacbee.com/2011/07/31/3804625/stop-crying-wolf-methyl-
iodides.html)

comments from the point of view of farmers there.

